# Ewwww bugs and creep crawlies! go away!



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

In my unprofessional knowledge, I beleive there is a stain made for cement- We used it in our unfinished basement and it turned out better than paint!Paint will chip on cement, If Im not mistaken-
As for hanging things: Cement screws- and those secure thingies LOLZ I completly forget what their called---- But yeah we used those as well in our basement
Looked at the pictures and it looks like you'll have an Amazing place when its done!
Best of Luck for a Happy Future!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll check out screws. Paint does chip I've noticed so I'll look for cement stain colors if there are any. Thanks!!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the UK you can get paint for cement floors - I did out the tackroom some years ago and it is still good with no chips.

As for fixing things into a cement wall - you need a good drill with a cement boring bit. Raw plugs which insert into the holes and then you put the screw in and it will hold fine.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Home improvement stores sell paint that is just for concrete/cement. I used one called DryLoc (or something similar) and it is a paint and sealant in one. There are a few others just for concrete and cement and they do work well and you can have them tinted.

Lavender is one of the better natural insect repellers. I keep a squirt bottle of organic lavender cleaner and another of lavender scented soapy water. I use the cleaner to spray around the thresh holds and the soapy water to spray on the insects. It is amazing how many bugs you can kill with just dish soap or organic cleaner and bypass the harsh chemicals.

Wasps on the other hand... well, I break out the real stuff for those.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome info! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If this is an older barn, the dingy white may be a whitewash made with lime which acts as a disenfectant.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Plant marigolds everywhere outside the barn, and keep them in pots inside the barn, spiders hate them and stay away. I always plant marigolds along side the house as I seen those Daddy Longlegs spiders crawling around here. When the marigolds are in bloom, Daddy & his long legs are gone.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> If this is an older barn, the dingy white may be a whitewash made with lime which acts as a disenfectant.


It is an old building dairy barn thing. That would make a lot of sense since I'm assuming there were cattle there a long long time ago. Does that make a difference in the creepy crawlies though?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll try the marigolds! My mom surely has seeds or maybe even some plants. I heard lavender works wonders as well. I'll check it out. Maybe I'll do both. I can't stand creepy crawlies. I had one crawl up my arm the other day, went to flick it off and some how it landed right on the top of my boobs. The shelf. Ick! I flicked it hard enough that time to make it seize on the ground and then I stomped it into the ground. Ick ick ick. I didn't hive up this time but it was so skinny legged maybe there was no spider hair involved to cause it. Either way...ick.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Avon's Skin So Soft mixed with a bit of OFF! works really well too- my aunt concocted it years ago when the bugs in the summer got super bad around her house. Keeps bugs away and moisturizes!


----------

